# Leafy Triangle Shawl pattern free



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Leafy Triangle Shawl pattern free pattern. 
Offer valid through 1/13/13.

https://www.fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1811/leafy_triangle_shawl

enter at checkout
coupon code FP0110

Enjoy


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

http://www.fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1811/leafy_triangle_shawl

Thank you so much for this! I just ordered it!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> http://www.fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1811/leafy_triangle_shawl
> 
> Thank you so much for this! I just ordered it!


your very welcome, I hope you put the code in so it was free.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Very strange,- this code didn't work for me !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Very strange,- this code didn't work for me !


you have to log into the site, click on add to cart, then at checkout enter the code and the total will go to $0, then complete checkout and you will be able to download the pattern.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, I put FPO,and 110 and it didn't work ! Than I tried FP and 0110(numbers) and it worked ! O & 0 looks the same, but what the difference it makes ! I would never think about that ! Thank you very much, I love this shawl and for sure will knit it! Fialka.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Fialka said:


> Well, I put FPO,and 110 and it didn't work ! Than I tried FP and 0110(numbers) and it worked ! O & 0 looks the same, but what the difference it makes ! I would never think about that ! Thank you very much, I love this shawl and for sure will knit it! Fialka.


Glad it worked and you were able to get the pattern. The code is 2 letters and 4 numbers so it would make a difference if you put a letter instead of a number, but at least you got the pattern.

Enjoy


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I've already downloaded the free
pattern and printed it out and have it in my shawl binder. Now the
trick is to find the wool. I had no trouble at all in getting it for free.
I followed your instructions after I set up an account and voila at the
end $0.00! Again many thanks. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you very much have downloaded and added to my long to do list


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice shawl! Thank you so much! Got it... ;-)


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have had problems with their free pattern Thursday the last two weeks. Have e-mailed them, and both times, they have sent the pattern, gratis. They told me that I was not the only one having the problem, so assume that they have not worked out the kinks. Some lovely things on the site!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Love this "shawl". Thank you. Got mine


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just wanted to reply to all who sent a thank you message. I am glad I was able to share this link with you for the pattern and code so that it is free.

I don't know why some are having a problem down loading the patterns, since most seem to be able to with no problem.

I will continue to post the links to the free patterns I get so those that are interested can enjoy them.

Happy Knitting


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's beautiful...thanks for sharing this with us..


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> http://www.fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1811/leafy_triangle_shawl
> 
> Thank you so much for this! I just ordered it!


I tried your link, but its not free. Cost $7.00.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They have other patterns that are free, also. I ordered a scarf pattern as well as the shawl pattern and am supposed to be able to download both free.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Fialka said:


> Very strange,- this code didn't work for me !


Didn't work for me either


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Be sure you are using the number 0 and not the letter O. You have to go all the way through the registering and ordering process and they will give you a place to put in a coupon code, or some such, and you fill in FP 0110 and it will take away the $7.99 and show a balance of 0.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

JJMM88 said:


> taznwinston said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1811/leafy_triangle_shawl
> ...


If you go through the process , add the pattern to your cart, proceed to checkout and enter the code it will remove the $7.99 and show a total of $0, you can then download the pattern.

Let me know in a PM if you still can't get the pattern


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

mombr4 said:


> Fialka said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange,- this code didn't work for me !
> ...


Thanks. followed your instructions and it worked this time.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> mombr4 said:
> 
> 
> > Fialka said:
> ...


I'm glad that it worked and you got the pattern, enjoy.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you! Love the pattern and downloaded perfectly.
Donna K


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty shawl!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Th I finally did it right and downloaded this very pretty shawl pattern, and that was so nice of you! Thank you MomBR4!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

JulesKnit said:


> Th I finally did it right and downloaded this very pretty shawl pattern, and that was so nice of you! Thank you MomBR4!


your very welcome, enjoy and happy knitting.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for the great link and code. It's always wonderful to get a great pattern for free!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Karzie said:


> Thank you for the great link and code. It's always wonderful to get a great pattern for free!


your very welcome, enjoy


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!!! I downloaded it!


----------

